# have you ever been sued?



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it worth it to _not_ have insurance? How many here have ever been taken to court for their honey? 

I don't have any insurance now to cover my honey sales and should have a ~500 lbs to sell roadside, to friends and at several farm markets (through the man who own the farm, so maybe his will cover me? I'll ask him).

From what I've seen here, some state have pretty strict standards, but here in NY the laws governing small honey sales seems much less ridgid.

EDIT: how much do you sell a year and for how long have you been selling honey?


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Never been sued over my bees or honey.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I have never been sued either. I have a business set up thru the county, and follow the laws of NY. As far as honey sales, I have a roadside stand, and sell via word of mouth. I have pure and raw right on the label, so there is no question what they are buying.


----------



## beeology101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Although we have never been sued, we have insurance for our business - it's a little over $400/year.
We found a great deal through Ted Wray with the Craft Agency.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I have been threatened with a business related liability law suit (not bee related). My liability insurance took care of the whole thing and the whole issue went away after a single letter from the liability insurance attorney.

Worth every penny IMO.
Dan


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

[/QUOTE](through the man who own the farm, so maybe his will cover me? I'll ask him).[/QUOTE]

His will not cover you unless you are listed on his policy.


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

The coverage costs so little, I pay $600 a year, that it is worth it to me in case I do get sued. I have been involved in lawsuits before and the costs build up quickly over even minor issues. I would rather pay the $600 and be safe than have to come up with $6,000 to cover a lawsuit.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You won't think product liability is worth it until you need it.

I have a friend who dropped his Fire Coverage on a house he owned because he was living there. In hind sight, that seemed kind of stupid when he got home to find his house fully engulfed in flames. Thye arsonist got 7 years and a $100,000.00 claim against him is pending, but the arsonist doesn't have any money. So boy, wouldn't some insurance come in handy?

I've never been w/out it.


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

don't think of it as insurance think of it as peace of mind,if you got it you have one less thing to worry about, maybe i should add my buddy is an insurance salesman


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I have a policy that costs me $512 per year. I have 20+ locations and this policy covers liability if someone gets stung on one of those locations. In this day and age, even vandals trespassing on private property can get stung and sue you if they get stung.

I'd rather pay the premium and let the lawyers work it out.

I also have product liability insurance in case someone has some allergic reaction, or like they did with Wendy's chili, put a human finger in one of my jars of honey.

People do strange things to coerce some money from you.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

